# what taping knife



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I see... Leave it allitle high so mud dosnt build up on the inside ... I understand.. thank you!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Why don't u like the stainless?



I can't ''feel'' the mud with stainless. Old habits are hard to brake.

Like a good bass fishing rod..........You feel the taps! 

That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I can see where your comming from...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ill be digging into the project this weekend, only bad thing my genius brother who i own the house with thinks installing wainscotting only will be faster and cheaper...... only about $600 more to do it that way plus it would never pass an inspection since a layer of drywall is required

talked him into straight drywall only. and ill be using a regular 6" knife when i go to mud


----------

